# New Sig P220 in 22LR



## Renee1coolgirl (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello everyone, I,m new to the Forum and it's quite an education.
I have a question, does anyone own, or has shot the new Sig Sauer P220 in 22 Long Rifle? I've seen one and would like to know the Pro's & con's.

thank you
Renee


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from another Colorado resident. :smt023

I honestly don't think it's worth paying for a P220 that's been converted to 22lr unless you plan on purchasing the 45acp conversion kit to go with it. After all, that's what the frame was originally designed for. If you just want a 22lr pistol, then there are very good and cheaper options, in my opinion. Just my .02 :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------

